# At what age were you ready to have sex?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I started watching porn and masturbating at 10, but didn't feel ready to have sex until 16. What about you guys?


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I started watching porn and masturbating at 10, but didn't feel emotionally ready to have sex until 16. What about you guys?


Porn was not easy to get when I was young and my dad never taught me about sex. Often I wouldn't know what the other kids were talking about. So the first time I ejaculated (I think about age 13) I had no idea what was happening. By 14 I had figured it all out, except for how to find enough privacy to do the deed.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

VanGogh said:


> So the first time I ejaculated (I think about age 13) I had no idea what was happening.


Lol. The first time I saw cum, I was sooo confused ><
I think I seriously googled "white stuff in porn" to figure it out lol.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

been a sex addict since about 10 i would say.Couldn't get much porn when i was younger thank God or it would have made it worse(if that's possible).Didn't actually have sex until 16 but was ready well before that.:um


----------



## dair (Jan 23, 2013)

I started masturbating at around 10 or 11 but I didn't know that I was. I think I was ready for sex at about 14 or 15. I picked 15 to be safe because I had a much better understanding of it by then.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Started masturbating when I was 10 or 11, can't remember. Totally ready to have sex at 15. I would've taken any chance I could get though when I was 12 and 13. Lost my virginity when I was 17 and stayed with the girl for 2 years in a horrible relationship because I was desperate to keep getting sex.


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

Masturbation around 12. Ready around 15.. didn't happen until 19.

Still doesn't happen regularly enough lol.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know. I don't remember what I was like back then. I do recall wanting to bang this one hispanic boy at camp who liked me and another girl. I was 11 at the time. 

As for masturbating I've been doing that since I was a toddler.

Didn't have sex till I was nearly 20 due to lack of opportunities (internet did not exist then and I was too young to go clubbing).


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

6.9


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

not ready. my body is my temple and the unchaste, carnal temptations is not going to change that any time soon.



komorikun said:


> I don't know. I don't remember what I was like back then. I do recall wanting to bang this one hispanic boy at camp who liked me and another girl. I was 11 at the time.
> 
> As for masturbating I've been doing that since I was a toddler.
> 
> Didn't have sex till I was nearly 20 due to lack of opportunities (internet did not exist then and I was too young to go clubbing).


you are exaggerating. please tell me you're exaggerating.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

13


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

When I was in the womb.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I had the sex talk really, really young at like 7-8 because I found my dad's porn was confused as hell and my parents had no choice but to have the talk. Shame to say I started masturbating around that age too because I would steal my cousins magazines and go to town on myself, lol
Oddly enough I wasn't comfortable with sex with a woman until 20 but she wasn't patient so when I was finally ready to get it up she bounced.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I find porn to be utterly repulsive and never watch it, never saw it before adulthood. I do recall being 10, thinking it would be forever before I got laid, only had to wait for 15.


----------



## Icebat (Oct 16, 2011)

I fapped for the first time when I was 14 years old. And only felt ready for having real sex when i was 19-20 I think.
Yeah, late bloomer.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been ready since 18 but apparently no one is ready for me.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I started watching porn and masturbating at 10, but didn't feel ready to have sex until 16. What about you guys?


I started at pleasing myself at 10 too. I remember being worried that something was wrong because I didn't have sperm yet. I thought I broke something.

At 13 this girl who had matured early with huge breasts let me fondle them for a few minutes. I know by then I was physically able and willing to have sex. But certainly not emotionally ready.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I am always ready for cuddles.

Sex is irrelevant, as I shall be comatose.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I started masturbating when I was 12 or 13. I never watched porn until I was in my 20's.


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

Earlier this year so 26.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

When was I _ready_? Probably around 14-15 lol, of course I'm still a virgin at 19 though >_>


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I am not ready... I am not... My bf does not like that but I am not ready...


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I was born with an erection.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Never


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I've experienced sexual desires/impulses since childhood, even, but that is definitely not the same thing as being ready to have sex. I think some people in this thread are getting the two confused.

IDK, to me it's more about knowing I feel secure enough in myself and my body to deal with it. The age of consent here is 16, but if I'd had sex at that age it would have been a disaster, because at that age I didn't have a strong enough sense of personal boundaries to expect anyone else to respect what I wanted or didn't want. I would have been in a vulnerable position. On a personal level I don't put any special value on virginity or even on sex itself, but it's kind of a loaded issue in our society, especially for girls, so you have to be aware of the consequences that come with it unfortunately.

I picked 'after 18', but I hesitated over 'still not ready' in the poll.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Probably when I was around 19 or 20, but it wasn't really that I felt ready. The feeling was more of a, "oh, I'm an adult. I can* have sex now." 

*I'm not saying that people under 18 can't have sex, but it's how I felt at the time. TBH I didn't think about sex much; I just enjoyed masturbating.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I guess I was ready at whatever age I learned how to practice self sex, I dunno? Other than responsibility and a general knowledge of anatomy and conception, i'm not sure what "ready" means besides that you're horny. I must admit I view sex as a more emotionally intimate thing now and have much more respect for it than I did at 17 when I lost my virginity. Perhaps if i thought the way I do now, back then, things would have worked out differently.


----------



## nastyslava (May 31, 2013)

Well, I started watching porn at 17 (..... I was extremely sexually repressed) and I've had the desire to have sex since I was about 14 and I am almost 20 and I'm a virgin due to lack of options. The idea of being that physically close to someone scares me and I know I wouldn't be able to do it with just any guy who offered. It would have to be something we build up to slowly in a committed relationship. So in that sense, I don't think I'm totally ready even right now


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm 26 and i'm still not entirely comfortable with it tbh

i tried masturbating a couple times but it was only within the last year or two. doesnt really interest me


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

purplefruit said:


> i'm 26 and i'm still not entirely comfortable with it tbh
> 
> i tried masturbating a couple times but it was only within the last year or two. doesnt really interest me


Have you considered you may be asexual?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I would say 17. I didn't even know what porn was age 12 when everyone seemed to be talking about it. I was looking in the dictionary under 'pawn' and was really confused. (I did know about sex, just not porn :lol )


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I still don't feel ready to be completely honest.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

changeme77 said:


> Have you considered you may be asexual?


oh yeah i'm pretty sure i am asexual or at least leaning toward that.

i do have sex though since 'unfortunately' i have a boyfriend and want to continue to have other relationships (if necessary), so i have to be willing to have sex to fit in lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

At the time, I thought 15.. Looking back I really, yeally wasn't.. I probably didn't even know what a clitoris was back then :lol
Realistically I think I'd only be ready now.. Hasn't happened either way.. :b


----------



## shinning like me (May 23, 2013)

I was only readyu to have sex after I got married so I ythink aftewr 22.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol at OP, started fapping aged 10! No wonder she's the Fap Wizard! :lol


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

EternallyRestless said:


> I've been ready since 18 but apparently no one is ready for me.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Honestly, still not ready. I'm not entirely comfortable with my body yet, so I can only imagine how painfully vulnerable and self-conscious I'd feel during sex. Oh, and the fear of being terrible at it will have to pass, too.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i voted after 18. before i was 21 i wasn't really ready for anything. but had i had a loving relationship earlier, i guess i would have been ready earlier.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I lost the old v card at 21 so it took me a looooooong time. Physically I'd say I was ready at 16 but emotionally - I was no where near ready. Not even at 21 as I wasn't in a serious relationship. Ah well...such is life.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

changeme77 said:


> I was born with an erection.


:eek


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I would say I felt ready after my teens. I felt I could handle the responsibility and the emotional commit that usually follows sex. 

I lost my virginity when I was 24 to the love of my life. So I am glad that I waited to have sex. As appose to having sex with somebody I didn't love and wasn't all that great.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

No idea. I wouldn't know if I was ready unless I actually tried it. I actually thought about trying to hook up with someone online, just because I'm getting bored of waiting at this point, but every time I relieve myself, the desire goes away.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I was never ready. Never really cared for it... *le sigh*


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I conjecture a lot of women seem to be of the opinion they feel they were pushed into it before they were ready.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> I conjecture a lot of women seem to be of the opinion they feel they were pushed into it before they were ready.


Yeah this. I should have waiting until I was at least 18. I was physically ready but I was emotionally just a kid. At the same time, maybe it was all for the best. At least I know what I like and dislike now.


----------



## ericalynnxx (Jun 5, 2013)

I believe I started masturbating around 12, but I wasn't completely sure what it was. I just knew it felt really good, haha. I was ready for sex and had sex at 15 with my then boyfriend, though I had been considering it since 14. It was one of those "my first love and I really wanna be with him" type things. Obviously that didn't work out  I would have preferred to wait a bit longer looking back at it. I don't really regret it because he gave me a good first time, like he was really sweet and romantic about it, and we were together for almost a year after that, but yeah... sometimes I sort of wished I had waited a little bit longer. Mostly because I feel like I was so young! I was only barely a teenager :/


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

not at the age i was made to do it but since then i was more than ready eh. before 13


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I was ready at 17, but still haven't done it yet.


----------



## sun3 (Jun 3, 2013)

I've been taking care of it myself since I was around 13.
Still, I don't think I'm emotionally ready to do it yet. The thought of being that exposed makes me uncomfortable. Also, I'd like to meet someone that I really like first.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll never be ready mentally it seems, heh. Trust is an important prerequisite and I currently trust no one, ergo, not ready yet, still working on it.


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

This question is redundant.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I lost my virginity at 12, so I suppose that qualifies as the age at which I was ready then?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Implicate said:


> I lost my virginity at 12, so I suppose that qualifies as the age at which I was ready then?


Holy ****! How old was the guy?


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

I voted 'after 18'


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

26 and still not ready,I've been masturbating since about 12 but I've never watched porn


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> :eek


It comes in handy.


----------

